# Formular- Bestätigungsmail und Bestätigungsseite



## Ben82 (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Formular!
Und zwar möchte ich die eingegeben Daten per E-Mail verschicken und auf der Bestätigungsseite anzeigen lassen. Leider funktioniert beides nicht!
Kann sich das mal jemand ansehen?! 
	
	
	



```
<?php

function formular()
{
echo"
<b></b>Formular zum anmelden!<br>
</b><br>

 <br>

<b>Anmeldung:</b><br />

<form method='POST' action='anmeldung'>


<table >

<tr>
	<td>Nachname:</td>
	<td><input type='text' name='form_nachname' size='40' value='".$_POST['form_nachname']."'></td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td>Vorname:</td>
	<td><input type='text' name='form_vorname' size='40' value='".$_POST['form_vorname']."'></td>
</tr>

<tr>
	<td>Strasse:</td>
	<td><input type='text' name='form_strasse' size='30' value='".$_POST['form_strasse']."'>
	Nummer:<input type='text' titel='form_nummer' size='5' value='".$_POST['form_nummer']."'></td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td>PLZ:</td>
	<td><input type='text' name='form_plz' size='10' value='".$_POST['form_plz']."'>
              Ort:    	<input type='text' name='form_ort' size='40' value='".$_POST['form_ort']."'></td>
</tr>

<tr>
 <td> </td>
 <td> </td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td>Geburtsdatum:</td>
	<td><input type='text' name='form_geburtstag' size='10' value='".$_POST['form_geburtstag']."'>  (Format: DD.MM.YYYY, z.B. 01.01.2006)</td>
</tr>

<tr>
	<td>E-Mail:</td>
	<td><input type='text' name='form_mail' size='40' value='".$_POST['form_mail']."'></td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td>Telefon:</td>
	<td><input type='text' name='form_telefon' size='40' value='".$_POST['form_telefon']."'></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td> </td>
<td> </td>
</tr>


<tr>
	<td> </td>
	<td> * erforderlich</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td> </td>
	<td>Bitte überprüfen Sie noch einmal alle Eingaben, eine spätere Korrektur ist NICHT möglich!<br>
	<br>Alle Eingaben korrekt?<br /><br /></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td> </td>
	<td colspan='2'><input type='submit' value='anmelden!' name='los'>
	<input type='hidden' name='gesendet' value='1'></td>
</tr>
</table>
</form>";
}

if($_POST['gesendet'])
{
$meldung = "";


if ($_POST['form_nachname']=='')
	{ $meldung.="Der Nachname eingegeben werden.<br />"; }
if ($_POST['form_nachname']=='')
	{ $meldung.="Der Vorname eingegeben werden.<br />"; }
if ($_POST['form_strasse']=='')
	{ $meldung.="Die Strasse  eingegeben werden.<br />"; }
if ($_POST['form_plz']=='')
	{ $meldung.="Die Postleitzahl mu&szlig; eingegeben werden.<br />"; }
if ($_POST['form_ort']=='')
	{ $meldung.="Der Ort mu&szlig; eingegeben werden.<br />"; }
if ($_POST['form_geburtstag']=='')
	{ $meldung.="Der Geburtstag mu&szlig; eingegeben werden.<br />"; }
if (ereg("[0-3][0-9][.][0-1][0-9][.][1][9][0-9][0-9]", $_POST['form_geburtstag'])) {}
	else { $meldung.="Das Geburtsdatum ist nicht korrekt.<br />"; }

if (eregi("^[0-9a-zA-Z]([-_.]?[0-9a-zA-Z])*@[0-9a-zA-Z]([-.]?[0-9a-zA-Z])*\\.[a-zA-Z]{2,4}$", $_POST['form_mail'])) {}
	else { $meldung.="Die E-Mail-Adresse ist nicht korrekt.<br />"; }


if ($meldung == "") {

$mysqlhost="*******";
$mysqluser="*****";
$mysqlpwd="****";
$mysqldb="******";

$connection=mysql_connect($mysqlhost, $mysqluser, $mysqlpwd) or die("Verbindungsversuch fehlgeschlagen");
mysql_select_db($mysqldb, $connection) or die("Konnte die Datenbank nicht waehlen.");

$sql = 'INSERT INTO  anmeldung(titel, geschlecht, nachname, vorname, strasse, nummer, plz, ort, geburtstag, mail, telefon, shirt, groesse)

VALUES("'.$_POST['form_titel'].'","'.$_POST['form_geschlecht'].'","'.$_POST['form_nachname'].'","'.$_POST['form_vorname'].'","'.$_POST['form_strasse'].'","'.$_POST['form_nummer'].'","'.$_POST['form_plz'].'","'.$_POST['form_ort'].'","'.$_POST['form_geburtstag'].'","'.$_POST['form_mail'].'","'.$_POST['form_telefon'].'","'.$_POST['form_shirt'].'","'.$_POST['form_groesse'].'")';
mysql_query($sql) or die ("Fehler Dateneinfügung: ".mysql_error());


//Bestätigungs-Mail ..... hier geht es nicht!


$text=  "Ihre übertragen Daten,
Name: $nachname
Vorname: $vorname
Geburtsdatum: $geburtstag
danke für Deine Anmeldung.;

//Instanz von PHPMailer bilden
  $mail = new PHPMailer();

  //Absenderadresse der Email setzen
  $mail->From = "******************";

  //Name des Abenders setzen
  $mail->FromName = "*************";

  //Empfängeradresse setzen
  $mail->AddAddress($form_mail);

  //Betreff der Email setzen
  $mail->Subject = "Übertragen Daten";

  //Text der EMail setzen
  $mail->Body = $text;

  //EMail senden und überprüfen ob sie versandt wurde
  if(!$mail->Send())
  {
     //$mail->Send() liefert FALSE zurück: Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten
     echo "Die Email konnte nicht gesendet werden";
     echo "Fehler: " . $mail->ErrorInfo;
  }
  else
  {
     //$mail->Send() liefert TRUE zurück: Die Email ist unterwegs
     echo "So eben wurde eine E-Mail mit deinen Daten versandt.<br /><br />";
  }

//Bestätigungsseite ..... hier geht es nicht!


echo'<b>Vielen Dank für Deine Anmeldung.</b><br/>;

Daten die Sie eingetragen haben.
Name: $nachname
Vorname: $vorname
Geburtsdatum: $geburtstag





} else {
echo '<b>Folgende Fehler sind aufgetreten:</b><br /><span style="color:red;">'.$meldung.'</span><br />';
formular();
}
}
else

formular();

?>
```

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Loomis (8. Februar 2008)

Da sind Klammern falsch gesetzt und es fehlen " und '.
Das wäre das erste was mir auffällt.

Versuch mal das:


```
<?php

function formular()
{
echo"
<b></b>Formular zum anmelden!<br>
</b><br>

 <br>

<b>Anmeldung:</b><br />

<form method='POST' action='anmeldung'>


<table >

<tr>
    <td>Nachname:</td>
    <td><input type='text' name='form_nachname' size='40' value='".$_POST['form_nachname']."'></td>
</tr>
<tr>
    <td>Vorname:</td>
    <td><input type='text' name='form_vorname' size='40' value='".$_POST['form_vorname']."'></td>
</tr>

<tr>
    <td>Strasse:</td>
    <td><input type='text' name='form_strasse' size='30' value='".$_POST['form_strasse']."'>
    Nummer:<input type='text' titel='form_nummer' size='5' value='".$_POST['form_nummer']."'></td>
</tr>
<tr>
    <td>PLZ:</td>
    <td><input type='text' name='form_plz' size='10' value='".$_POST['form_plz']."'>
              Ort:        <input type='text' name='form_ort' size='40' value='".$_POST['form_ort']."'></td>
</tr>

<tr>
 <td> </td>
 <td> </td>
</tr>
<tr>
    <td>Geburtsdatum:</td>
    <td><input type='text' name='form_geburtstag' size='10' value='".$_POST['form_geburtstag']."'>  (Format: DD.MM.YYYY, z.B. 01.01.2006)</td>
</tr>

<tr>
    <td>E-Mail:</td>
    <td><input type='text' name='form_mail' size='40' value='".$_POST['form_mail']."'></td>
</tr>
<tr>
    <td>Telefon:</td>
    <td><input type='text' name='form_telefon' size='40' value='".$_POST['form_telefon']."'></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td> </td>
<td> </td>
</tr>


<tr>
    <td> </td>
    <td> * erforderlich</td>
</tr>
<tr>
    <td> </td>
    <td>Bitte überprüfen Sie noch einmal alle Eingaben, eine spätere Korrektur ist NICHT möglich!<br>
    <br>Alle Eingaben korrekt?<br /><br /></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td> </td>
    <td colspan='2'><input type='submit' value='anmelden!' name='los'>
    <input type='hidden' name='gesendet' value='1'></td>
</tr>
</table>
</form>";
}

if($_POST['gesendet'])
{
$meldung = "";


if ($_POST['form_nachname']=='')
    { $meldung.="Der Nachname eingegeben werden.<br />"; }
if ($_POST['form_nachname']=='')
    { $meldung.="Der Vorname eingegeben werden.<br />"; }
if ($_POST['form_strasse']=='')
    { $meldung.="Die Strasse  eingegeben werden.<br />"; }
if ($_POST['form_plz']=='')
    { $meldung.="Die Postleitzahl mu&szlig; eingegeben werden.<br />"; }
if ($_POST['form_ort']=='')
    { $meldung.="Der Ort mu&szlig; eingegeben werden.<br />"; }
if ($_POST['form_geburtstag']=='')
    { $meldung.="Der Geburtstag mu&szlig; eingegeben werden.<br />"; }
if (ereg("[0-3][0-9][.][0-1][0-9][.][1][9][0-9][0-9]", $_POST['form_geburtstag'])) {}
    else { $meldung.="Das Geburtsdatum ist nicht korrekt.<br />"; }

if (eregi("^[0-9a-zA-Z]([-_.]?[0-9a-zA-Z])*@[0-9a-zA-Z]([-.]?[0-9a-zA-Z])*\\.[a-zA-Z]{2,4}$", $_POST['form_mail'])) {}
    else { $meldung.="Die E-Mail-Adresse ist nicht korrekt.<br />"; }


if ($meldung == "") {

$mysqlhost="*******";
$mysqluser="*****";
$mysqlpwd="****";
$mysqldb="******";

$connection=mysql_connect($mysqlhost, $mysqluser, $mysqlpwd) or die("Verbindungsversuch fehlgeschlagen");
mysql_select_db($mysqldb, $connection) or die("Konnte die Datenbank nicht waehlen.");

$sql = 'INSERT INTO  anmeldung(titel, geschlecht, nachname, vorname, strasse, nummer, plz, ort, geburtstag, mail, telefon, shirt, groesse)

VALUES("'.$_POST['form_titel'].'","'.$_POST['form_geschlecht'].'","'.$_POST['form_nachname'].'","'.$_POST['form_vorname'].'","'.$_POST['form_strasse'].'","'.$_POST['form_nummer'].'","'.$_POST['form_plz'].'","'.$_POST['form_ort'].'","'.$_POST['form_geburtstag'].'","'.$_POST['form_mail'].'","'.$_POST['form_telefon'].'","'.$_POST['form_shirt'].'","'.$_POST['form_groesse'].'")';
mysql_query($sql) or die ("Fehler Dateneinfügung: ".mysql_error());


//Bestätigungs-Mail ..... hier geht es nicht!


$text=  "Ihre übertragen Daten,
Name: $nachname
Vorname: $vorname
Geburtsdatum: $geburtstag
danke für Deine Anmeldung.";

//Instanz von PHPMailer bilden
  $mail = new PHPMailer;

  //Absenderadresse der Email setzen
  $mail->From = "******************";

  //Name des Abenders setzen
  $mail->FromName = "*************";

  //Empfängeradresse setzen
  $mail->AddAddress($form_mail);

  //Betreff der Email setzen
  $mail->Subject = "Übertragen Daten";

  //Text der EMail setzen
  $mail->Body = $text;

  //EMail senden und überprüfen ob sie versandt wurde
  if(!$mail->Send())
  {
     //$mail->Send() liefert FALSE zurück: Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten
     echo "Die Email konnte nicht gesendet werden";
     echo "Fehler: " . $mail->ErrorInfo;
  }
  else
  {
     //$mail->Send() liefert TRUE zurück: Die Email ist unterwegs
     echo "So eben wurde eine E-Mail mit deinen Daten versandt.<br /><br />";
  }

//Bestätigungsseite ..... hier geht es nicht!


echo'<b>Vielen Dank für Deine Anmeldung.</b><br/>;

Daten die Sie eingetragen haben.
Name: $nachname
Vorname: $vorname
Geburtsdatum: $geburtstag';





} else {
echo '<b>Folgende Fehler sind aufgetreten:</b><br /><span style="color:red;">'.$meldung.'</span><br />';
formular();
}
else
{
formular();
}
}
?>
```


----------



## Ben82 (8. Februar 2008)

Hey Loomes, 

dake für die Hinweise. Aber daran liegt es leider nicht!

Die Felder sind einfach leer in der Bestätigungsmail und auf der Bestätigungsseite!

Kann mir jemand sagen warum?


----------



## Loomis (8. Februar 2008)

Du solltest vielleicht hier


```
Name: $nachname
Vorname: $vorname
Geburtsdatum: $geburtstag
```

Den Variablen auch einen Wert zuweisen


```
$nachname = $_POST['form_nachname'];
```

Oder ich übersehe schon wieder was, hab grad Stress in der Arbeit


----------



## Ben82 (8. Februar 2008)

Das hatte ich auch schon mal probiert. Macht diesen Fehler:

Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_STRING, expecting ',' or ';' in /customers/httpd.www/anmeldung.php on line 327


bei: 

```
echo'<b>Vielen Dank für Deine Anmeldung.</b><br/>;
$nachname = $_POST['form_nachname'];
```


----------



## Loomis (8. Februar 2008)

Schreibs doch so:


```
echo '<b>Vielen Dank für Deine Anmeldung.</b><br />
      Daten die Sie eingetragen haben.<br />
      Name: ' .$_POST['form_nachname']. ' <br />
      Vorname: ' .$_POST['form_vorname']. ' <br />
      Geburtsdatum: ' .$_POST['form_geburtstag'];
```


----------



## Ben82 (8. Februar 2008)

Danke Loomes! 
Das hat funktioniert! 
Was so ein $ alles ausmacht...

Kannst du mir auch noch einen Tipp geben wie ich die Daten jetzt in die Bestätigungsmail bekomme!? Da hab ich schon alles probiert... 


```
//Bestätigungs-Mail ..... hier geht es nicht! 


$text=  "Ihre übertragen Daten, 
Name: $nachname 
Vorname: $vorname 
Geburtsdatum: $geburtstag 
danke für Deine Anmeldung.";
```


----------



## Loomis (8. Februar 2008)

Sollte auch so gehen wie mit dem Teil oben:


```
$text = 'Ihre übertragen Daten,<br />
        Name: ' .$_POST['form_nachname']. '<br />
        Vorname: ' .$_POST['form_vorname']. '<br />
        Geburtsdatum: ' .$_POST['form_geburtstag']. '<br />
        danke für Deine Anmeldung.';
```


----------



## Ben82 (8. Februar 2008)

Danke das hat funktioniert! Hat mir sehr weitergeholfen! 

Die Daten werden per Mail übertragen wenn man das Formular abschickt!

Wenn du erlaubst hätte ich noch eine Frage! 

Ich schick die Daten jetzt zu einer Datenbank! Und ruf sie dann wieder ab und bestätige sie in eine anderer Datenbank! Wobei der Angemeldete dann auch nochmal eine Mail erhält mit seiner Reg-Nummer. Gibt es da einen andern Befehl als  ' .$_POST['form_nr']., weil die Daten schon in der Datenbank stehen?
Denn dann bleiben die Felder in der Mail wieder leer...


----------



## Loomis (8. Februar 2008)

Zeig mal den passenden Codeschnipsel, ich habe leider (noch) keine hellseherischen Kräfte, also ich weis nicht wieso die Felder leer sind


----------



## Ben82 (8. Februar 2008)

Hier ist der Datenbankabruf in dem die Mail versendet wir!


```
<?php

$mysqlhost="*****";
$mysqluser="*****";
$mysqlpwd="*****";
$mysqldb="*****";

$connection=mysql_connect($mysqlhost, $mysqluser, $mysqlpwd) or die("Verbindungsversuch fehlgeschlagen");

mysql_select_db($mysqldb, $connection) or die("Konnte die Datenbank nicht waehlen.");

/* ausführen einer SQL Anfrage */
$query = "SELECT * FROM anmeldung";
$query2 = "SELECT * FROM anmeldung WHERE (nr='$nummer')";
$result = mysql_query($query) or die("Anfrage fehlgeschlagen: " . mysql_error());
$result2 = mysql_query($query2) or die("Anfrage fehlgeschlagen: " . mysql_error());

$result3 = mysql_fetch_array($result2);

mysql_query("INSERT INTO meldeliste(nr, vorname, nachname, strasse, nummer, plz, ort,  geburtstag, mail,) SELECT nr,  vorname, nachname, strasse, nummer, plz, ort,  geburtstag, mail,  FROM anmeldung WHERE (nr='$nummer')") or die ("Fehler kopieren.");
mysql_query("DELETE FROM anmeldung WHERE (nr='$nummer')") or die ("Fehler löschen");




$text = 'Ihre Anmeldebestätigung,
        Name: '.$_POST['form_nachname']. '
        Vorname: ' .$_POST['form_vorname']. '
        Geburtsdatum: ' .$_POST['form_geburtstag']. '
        Registriernummerummer: ' .$_POST['form_nr']. ';


//Instanz von PHPMailer bilden
  $mail = new PHPMailer();

  //Absenderadresse der Email setzen
  $mail->From = "************";

  //Name des Abenders setzen
  $mail->FromName = "*********";

  //Empfängeradresse setzen
  $mail->AddAddress($result3[mail]);

  //Betreff der Email setzen
  $mail->Subject = "Anmeldebestätigung";

  //Text der EMail setzen
  $mail->Body = $text;

  //EMail senden und überprüfen ob sie versandt wurde
  if(!$mail->Send())
  {
     //$mail->Send() liefert FALSE zurück: Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten
     echo "Die Email konnte nicht gesendet werden";
     echo "Fehler: " . $mail->ErrorInfo;
  }
  else
  {
     //$mail->Send() liefert TRUE zurück: Die Email ist unterwegs
     echo "<span style='color:white;'>So eben wurde eine Meldebestätigung versandt.</span><br /><br />";
  }





mysql_query("DELETE FROM anmeldung WHERE (nr='$loeschena')") or die ("Fehler löschen");

mysql_query("DELETE FROM meldeliste WHERE (nr='$loeschenb')") or die ("Fehler löschen");

/* Freigeben des Resultsets */
mysql_free_result($result);
mysql_free_result($result2);

?>
```

Hir drunter werden dann nur noch die Daten abgerufen und duch bestätigen in von der einen in die Andere Datenbank verschickt.


----------



## Loomis (8. Februar 2008)

Versuchs mal damit:

// edit: das passt nicht so ganz,
// wenn ich zuhause bin schau ich nochmal drüber ich mach jetzt erstmal Feierabend


----------



## Ben82 (8. Februar 2008)

Zeigte mir den Fehler: Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_CONSTANT_ENCAPSED_STRING in /customers//httpd.www/verwaltung/admin.php on line 27

in der Zeile an:

```
mysql_query("INSERT INTO meldeliste(nr, vorname, nachname, strasse, nummer, plz, ort,  geburtstag, mail,) SELECT nr,  vorname, nachname, strasse, nummer, plz, ort,  geburtstag, mail,  FROM anmeldung WHERE (nr='$nummer')") or die ("Fehler kopieren.");
```

Ok bis später..


----------



## Ben82 (10. Februar 2008)

Mhhhh....leider hab ich bisher keine Lösung gefunden! Das Formular überträgt die Daten immer noch leer....

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Loomis (10. Februar 2008)

```
mysql_query("INSERT INTO meldeliste(nr, vorname, nachname, strasse, nummer, plz, ort,  geburtstag, mail,) SELECT nr,  vorname, nachname, strasse, nummer, plz, ort,  geburtstag, mail,  FROM anmeldung WHERE (nr='$nummer')") or die ("Fehler kopieren.");
```

Also mit diesem query stimmt mal etwas gewaltig nicht 

Das SELECT und FROM und WHERE hat dort nichts zu suchen.
Ändere das mal ab:


```
mysql_query('INSERT INTO meldeliste (nr, vorname, nachname, strasse, nummer, plz, ort,  geburtstag, mail) VALUES ( *hier die Variablen eintragen* )')
 or die ('Fehler kopieren.');
```

Nach VALUES musst du die Variablen eintragen, mit Komma getrennt.


----------



## Ben82 (10. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich das so mache kommen auch keine Daten in der Mail an!
Und dazu kommt das er mir die Daten dann nicht von der Anmeldung in die Meldeliste überträgt!

```
mysql_query('INSERT INTO meldeliste(nr, nachname, vorname, geschlecht, strasse, plz, ort, geburtstag, mail, telefon,datum)

VALUES ("'.$_POST['form_nachname'].'","'.$_POST['form_vorname'].'","'.$_POST['form_geschlecht'].'","'.$_POST['form_strasse'].'","'.$_POST['form_plz'].'","'.$_POST['form_ort'].'","'.$_POST['form_geburtstag'].'","'.$_POST['form_mail'].'","'.$_POST['form_telefon'].'",NOW()') or die ('Fehler kopieren.');
```

:-(


----------



## Ben82 (11. Februar 2008)

MMMhhh...Loomes hast noch eine Idee oder weiß jemand anderes einen Tipp?

Wenn nicht, muss ich die Nadel im Heuhaufen wohl weitersuchen...


----------



## Loomis (12. Februar 2008)

So noch ein Versuch, hab dein Ding irgendwie verdrängt, tschuldigung 


```
$mysqlhost='*****';
$mysqluser='*****';
$mysqlpwd='*****';
$mysqldb='*****';

$connection = mysql_connect($mysqlhost, $mysqluser, $mysqlpwd) or die('Verbindungsversuch fehlgeschlagen');

mysql_select_db($mysqldb, $connection) or die('Konnte die Datenbank nicht ausw&auml;hlen.');

/* ausführen einer SQL Anfrage */
$query = 'SELECT * FROM anmeldung';
$query2 = 'SELECT * FROM anmeldung WHERE nr = "' .$nummer. '" ';
$result = mysql_query($query) or die('Anfrage fehlgeschlagen: ' . mysql_error());
$result2 = mysql_query($query2) or die('Anfrage fehlgeschlagen: ' . mysql_error());

$result3 = mysql_fetch_array($result2);

mysql_query('INSERT INTO meldeliste (nr, nachname, vorname, geschlecht, strasse, plz, ort, geburtstag, mail, telefon, datum) VALUES ("' .$_POST['form_nachname']. '", "' .$_POST['form_vorname']. '", "' .$_POST['form_geschlecht']. '", "' .$_POST['form_strasse']. '", "' .$_POST['form_plz']. '", "' .$_POST['form_ort']. '", "' .$_POST['form_geburtstag']. '", "' .$_POST['form_mail']. '", "' .$_POST['form_telefon']. '", NOW()') or die ('Fehler kopieren.'); 

mysql_query('DELETE FROM anmeldung WHERE nr = "' .$nummer. '"') or die ('Fehler l&ouml;schen');

$text = 'Ihre Anmeldebest&auml;tigung,<br />
        Name: ' .$_POST['form_nachname']. '<br />
        Vorname: ' .$_POST['form_vorname']. '<br />
        Geburtsdatum: ' .$_POST['form_geburtstag']. '<br />
        Registriernummer: ' .$_POST['form_nr'];


//Instanz von PHPMailer bilden
  $mail = new PHPMailer;

  //Absenderadresse der Email setzen
  $mail->From = '************';

  //Name des Abenders setzen
  $mail->FromName = '*********';

  //Empfängeradresse setzen
  $mail->AddAddress($result3[mail]);

  //Betreff der Email setzen
  $mail->Subject = 'Anmeldebest&auml;tigung';

  //Text der EMail setzen
  $mail->Body = $text;

  //EMail senden und überprüfen ob sie versandt wurde
  if(!$mail->Send())
  {
     //$mail->Send() liefert FALSE zurück: Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten
     echo 'Die Email konnte nicht gesendet werden<br />';
     echo 'Fehler: ' . $mail->ErrorInfo;
  } else
    {
      //$mail->Send() liefert TRUE zurück: Die Email ist unterwegs
      echo '<span style="color:white;">So eben wurde eine Meldebest&auml;tigung versandt.</span><br /><br />';
    }
```


----------

